# 50 years of waterfowling



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I hit a milestone last night. It was 50 years ago that I started waterfowling with my father. Its been quite a journey. I have seen the waterfowl numbers higher than they will ever be again and I have seen times where my family worked hard all weekend for 5 or 6 ducks. The most memorable moment would have been in 1957 or 58 when the ducks rose and blocked out the morning sun. There were so many birds that it literally got dark again. My father said son remember this moment because you will never see it again. It is engrained in my mind 1/2 century later.
I owned a guiding service in the late 60's . It only took a couple of years to realize I didnt like the business and I quite hunting for a few years. I eventually got over my sour taste and started sport hunting again. I have seen the soil bank program and the crp program come and go, they were wonderful for the hunting world.
I have gone from making my own goose decoys from tarpaper to a trailer full of flocked fullbodies,blinds,spinners, and every other contraption known to mankind.
It wasnt long ago that I was amazed to see 2 other hunting groups in the course of the weekend. I am now amazed if there are not 2 groups that beat me to the field that I was intending to hunt.
The best of my hunting decisions was to get my wife involved in the sport. It made waterfowling a family affair. Today my favorite teachings are to introduce women to hunting, they are part of the future if the sport is going continue to exist.
You young guns will see many changes as I have. Count your blessings these are the good old days.
Good Luck to you from Old Hunter


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Congrats,,here's to many more. :beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for sharing that info. I don't go back quite that far but I too remember some mornings where the skys were darkened by ducks lifting off the sloughs It is a sight I wish everyone could experience. I consider myself fortunate to have been there to see it first hand. We never fired a shot that morning we just watched it unfold.

I wish you many more seasons in your hunting future.

Regards

Bob


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Congrats Greg!!! The stories you couold unfold for us would be awesome!!!!
Thanks for sharing Greg!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Happy much respected Golden Waterfowl Anniversary!

:beer: :beer:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Propst to you Old and here's to many more!! :beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Congrats!

This is what it's all about...


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks for sharing, :beer: to many more.

One question though- If there used to be that many ducks, and hardly any other hunters, how is today the good old days?


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Thanks Greg for letting me be on some of those hunts. Man the stories we have from those first days of my dad and I hunting out there!! WOW! I remember laying in those bare fields and freezing our arses off, waiting for the geese. That was well before ANY type of portable blind or new age hunting gear. Thanks for the memories with you, Mother goose, and Big T. 
I'll be out there next wed looking to make some more memories!!

Mike


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

USAlx50 said:


> Thanks for sharing, :beer: to many more.
> 
> One question though- If there used to be that many ducks, and hardly any other hunters, how is today the good old days?


For you younger guys, this might be as good as it gets!!!! That's why!!!!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

:thumb: Awesome


----------



## dcrothers (Oct 6, 2002)

I am a little ways behind you. Have been hunting for 40 years myself, but accompanied my father since infancy.....literally he would put me in my snowsuit and I would sleep in the car while he dug the goose pit.

He was always a goose hunter. I don't think people realize how few canadian geese were around in the mid to late 60's. They were truly a rarity. Snow geese were more plentiful, but one had to work very, very hard to get them. I smiled at the story of your early decoy building.

I think back on the pit digging. It was tremendously hard work and we would have five or six pits almost four feet deep. Had pit boards, screens and the whole works (I still have some single pit boards).

I remember the early 1970's when the limit on pheasants was "1" and I really don't know why there was even that allowed. I think the fall of 1971 we saw 2 pheasants all season. We hunted grouse. We were in a slough on opening day and I'll bet 60 pheasants got out of it over a period of five minutes. It is unbelievable how many more birds we have in this State right now.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Congrats. As I posted on another forum, this was my 49th pheasant opener, my first two just following the dog and my dad, then started in earnest at 8 years old with a Stevens .410 single shot. Even this year was special with a new 7 month old puppy and seeing her first flush and retrieve all by herself rather than following the experienced dog's lead. Memories, ah well, off to the fields again this morning.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Old Hunter said:


> I hit a milestone last night. It was 50 years ago that I started waterfowling with my father. Its been quite a journey.
> 
> Good Luck to you from Old Hunter


Congrats!!

:beer:

Ryan


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I appreciate the congratulations.It comes from a great bunch of guys.The best advice I can give you is to make the most of the early and resident seasons.Save your vacation time for this period.You are the people that keep North Dakota running.You deserve that short period reflecting times gone by. 
Good Luck Old Hunter


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Old Hunter,

Wow, think about tha. Half a century of waterfowling and seeing all the changes in every facet of the sport. It too much be sobering to think of how the bird numbers, the bag limits, and the seasons, have changed.

Thanks for hanging in there and being able to give us a window to the past, and also thank you for sharing your milestone with us. Congratulations on that. 
Sincerely,
Dan


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

:beer:


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats on the 50 years..I am just a couple years behind you..may you have many more good years to enjoy


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Randy et al...

I split off the side topic and posted it here:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... 655#351655

Sorry for the thread hijack earlier!



Ryan


----------



## vscogin (Oct 31, 2007)

best to you youngun, this is my 60thseason. most of the people i hunted with have passed away but i am still going, thank God for his.blessings. i still hunt alone with my dog some times. i hope you have a wonderful season.


----------

